# Happy birthday taxlady



## Kayelle (May 11, 2020)

I hope you are having a great birthday Taxi, my friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday!  I came screaming back here to let you know that we almost missed it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Taxy!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the birthday greetings.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2020)

Happy Belated Birthday, Taxy!


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 12, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday - Hope it was a good one !


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2020)

Hauoli la hanau Taxy!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2020)

Another happy belated birthday! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bethzaring (May 12, 2020)

And another Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2020)

I'll add my well-wishes here







since you probably didn't notice my little, off-handed acknowledgement here: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-the-plan-stan-5-11-20-a-104590-2.html#post1624817


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 13, 2020)

Happy BL Birthday!  Hope you had a great day, and have a great year ahead.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll add my well-wishes here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I did notice. Thank you. When I got a notification that you had replied to this thread, I was surprised. "Didn't CG already say happy birthday to me?" I just didn't remember that it wasn't here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2020)

Multiple birthday wishes don't add to your age, so it's all good.  Around here, I try to stretch it into "CG's Birthday Week" but Himself isn't in to buying it. [emoji38]


----------

